# Can goats eat holly?



## Dian (May 11, 2003)

Someone ran over our holly tree (bush?) last night. The thing is probably 30 feet tall. Well it was. Now it is broken off and laying on the ground. Can the goats eat it or is it one of the plants that is poison to goats? It would make lots of good eating for them if they can have it. Thanks, Dian


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

http://www.ces.ncsu.edu/depts/hort/consumer/poison/Ilex_op.htm

This is what I found.


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

It is on the poisonous list that Fiasco Farm has, so I would not try it. 

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/poisonousplants.htm


----------



## Dian (May 11, 2003)

Thanks for the links. We decided not to risk it.
Dian


----------

